# 13.5 Hp 72v Dc Vehicle Electric Motor/gokart



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $299.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Apr-13-2008 18:49:12 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

